# Oldest Horse In The Barn



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

So I have a quarter paint that is around 35 years old that I still ride/work at least 4 times a week and show on rare occasion. He is 100% sound and is in no way showing signs of deterioration. He is absolutely miserable when I don’t ride or work him so I figure I’ll keep going until he tells me that he can’t do it anymore. He’s always been the kind of horse that is happier and healthier with a job. A lot of people think it’s not right to ride after a certain age so what are your thoughts. What age did you retire a horse at and was there a reason other than age? This isn’t a debate over whether or not I should retire my horse because it’s not going to happen. I just want to know about you’re seniors and retirees. Pictures are also welcome. ​ 
​


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The horse will tell you when it's time to retire. If he's happier in work than out, and is physically fit enough to handle it, then there's no reason to stop.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just the same as people, horses age differently, some are happy to retire, and some are just happy to keep going. As long as you listen to your oldie they will tell you what they want to do.

Back in the UK I was given an oldster as a pasture companion for my lonely horse, he was around 25 and they were worried about him. He had a couple of weeks rest, then I started riding him quietly, after a few months he went back to his owner and back into work. He wasn't ready to retire, just needed a short break:lol:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

There are a few at the local riding school around the age of 32 and loving their work. Cheeky things know all the tricks to play on beginners (like refusing to budge) but when someone who can ride hops on, they get all excited and turn back the clock. Age doesn't weary some horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

We have a trail rider (older lady who's been in organization forever, did lots of trail clearing, and overall is a known person around), and her horse is around 30+ (may be 35 by now?). She still trail rides him all the time (although mostly at the walk). So some horses just keep going (and I think it's great!).


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

There was a horse at the therapeutic ranch around here that was in his thirties. They kept trying to retire him but he would stop eating if he didn't have students. So they used him once a day until he got sick enough that he had to be put down. He loved his job!!


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

and honestly, maybe it's their love of their job that gives them the will to live? Not to mention, he may get all stiff and sore if he isn't exercised!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

where I used to lease Annabelle the the oldest horse was 20 years old 
a retired race horse


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well i bought an '18' year old 17.2hh TB gelding which turned out to be a 40+ year old 17.2hh TB gelding i rode him before i found out about his age and he loved it he would walk me around the pasture and loved it he would wait till i got on and then wouldnt let me off eh would walk and walk and walk i had to slide off to get him to stop. i stopped ridding him in the winter after owning him for 3 months and he past january 1st. 5 months after owning him. i would ride a horse if they were capable and willing. some horses need a job.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I acquired my horse Bart, forever ago when he was 12. At first I didn't want him and tried to sell him, but nobody else wanted him either. That's how I started learning a little about training. It was more survival skills! Many, many years riding the mountains and trails all over the state and he would ride circles around horses half his age. When he was 29 he started having a little difficulty with downhills and rocks. Being stupid me I assumed it was time to retire him. That didn't go well at all, so got him back out and slowly worked him back into shape. He's now 30 years and I am particular about what trails I take him on but he can still ride circles around the youngsters.

If ya don't tell 'em how old they are, they don't know!


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm honestly not used to older horses. I say that if your vet and farrier approve it, ignore what everyone says. Thumbs up for seniors... both humans and horsese. WOO. Old men and women should be allowed to go running, right?


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

If Bloo has more than a few days off he stops eating and will lay down in his lean to of somewhere in the shade and he just loses all the life in him. I got my second horse to keep him company in the paddocks and to ride while he was retired but it's more like my 9 year old is retired because I don't ride him nearly as much as my old guy.

Here's Bloo before a trail, he even opened the gate in the background of the second picture to let me know it was time to go

















and a pic of him after not being ridden for a week while I was on vacation.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> The horse will tell you when it's time to retire. If he's happier in work than out, and is physically fit enough to handle it, then there's no reason to stop.


I agree completely. The old man here is 30 and up until recently, he was still being rode on a regular basis. The above normal heat we've had lately has him wilting a bit so he is on hiatus until he says otherwise. If that's never, then it is what it is. The 2 old mares are 25 & 23 and they are still going strong. I could leg up either one of them and show them with no worries. 

Let him tell you when he's ready to hang it up, until then enjoy the saddle time you have together!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

My lease horse is in his early twenties but he doesn't act like it at all. I think that most horses let people know when it's time for them to retire.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Well since we're sharing pictures! This is my old man Bart. I'm very proud of him. He's somewhere between 28 and 31. We're all in disagreement. I acquired him many years ago and didn't want him. I tried to sell him, but nobody else wanted him either. That's how I started to learn a little about training methods. Survival skills! For almost 20 years he's been riding circles around horses half his age on all kinds of cross country rides. I tried to retire him but it didn't go well, so after a year I started getting him legged up again and I still enter him in EXCA events.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sadly both of our old gals passed away this year (R.I.P beautiful girls!) but they both worked right up through their late years. 

One mare was named Pudding. She was just an old sorrel mare with no papers or anything, but we loved her to death. She was ridden from age three up into her twenty ninth year, when her artheritis started getting too severe and she began dropping weight rapidly. We had her euthenized last week and will sorely miss her.

The other mare was our miracle horse, Delriah. Old Del lived to be an astounding fifty years old and she was ridden and 100% sound up into her 49th year. Actually, she refused to be retired. We aquired her in her thirties, and had been told that she was an early twenty year old. When we found her real age and attempted to retire her from being an advanced lesson horse though, she became very depressed and lethargic. As soon as we put her back in, she was right back to her old pushy, high energy self- bossing everyone around. She finally told us last winter that she was finished, and was retired for two months before she laid down and died peacefully. 

Horses know when they cant continue, and they'll let you know if you listen. Many of us try to limit our animals by their age, but that only does harm. We loved our old gals with our whole hearts, and they enjoyed their work. Why should we take something that they enjoy away from them?


Pudding at age 28









Delriah at age 50


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your old girls. They're beautiful looking! And so happy! Good job.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

my lesson horse is 24 & he gives me a run for my money every chance he gets!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Both my mares are technically retired. 
Josie (20) was retired at 14 when i started riding Charlie. she was having major leg/hoof issues so we retired her
Sugar (26) was retired at 19 when she was preggo. but well still take them out on the occasional trail and throw a kid on em and theyll have a grand ol time with the kids.

and ill hop up on Josie bareback and fool around and shell still try to buck me off (its a game with us now. haha im the only one she ever bucks with)

this past winter though, we had some major issues with Sugar. she is such a worrier she developed stomach ulcers and dropped over 250lbs. so were working to stop that from happening again. and shes slowed down a bit.
Her and Josie both had little kiddos on them today and after 1 1/2 hours they both stuck their noses in the corner and slept the day away.

Josie














Sugar


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I had a ~35 year old pony that still had the pep of a two-year-old! We had to sell him about 5 years ago (he was a stud still, and extenuating circumstances made us hesitant to have him gelded under our care), but a friend of my dad's bought him for his daughter, and I get to visit him every now and again. He's still very peppy and is holding up well for his age! Oldest horse I've known in my life. haha

Only picture I can find of him anymore.








Goddesses did he have a huge neck on him. And to think, he was breeding stock before I bought him. o.o


Blue, I have to ask, what on earth is with the pool noodle set up that you're riding through?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

holy NECK!

i think Blue was doing a back up obstacle for EXCA (looks like the stuff we do in ACTHA) but i may be wrong


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

RubaiyateBandit said:


> Blue, I have to ask, what on earth is with the pool noodle set up that you're riding through?


LOL. It's an intimidating obstacle that we came up with for EXCA. (Extreme Cowboy Association) You have to ride through front ways and back through. It's really fun, but those noodles make the weirdest sound and it can really take some work to get your horse to walk through without crashing the whole thing down! Fun!


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Roperchick, do they have this one in ACTHA too? I only have gotten to go to one of those events and it was all more natural trail obstacles. Those were some well behaved horses though!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Blue- yeah. it really depends on what ride you do. ive been to two different rides in Albuquerque NM and the first one was all natural obstacles (going up and down hills, through water etc) but there was one where we had to walk though the giant confetti string things and noodle ones like this...also one where you had to USE a noodle to hook a hat off of a tree branch....that was fun


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

One of the first (if not the first) horses I ever rode was my dad's 36 year old Quarter Horse. He loved to run and ride like he was 10! He lived to be 41 and let us ride him every day until he died.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Endiku I'm sorry for your loss. I am absolutely terrified of losing my boy. Up until the beginning of the year I was in denial about his age and refused to believe he would ever be older than 28. He had been 28 for almost 7 years before I realized that pretending he was 28 did nothing to better his quality of life (not that he was getting less care), wasn't easing any of my worries, and I just had to accept that he was a 30+ year old horse. Now I wear it as a badge of honor that he's so healthy and lively at his age.
And a picture from today after he threw his hay around to roll in it.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

he looks GOOOOOD!


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Blue said:


> LOL. It's an intimidating obstacle that we came up with for EXCA. (Extreme Cowboy Association) You have to ride through front ways and back through. It's really fun, but those noodles make the weirdest sound and it can really take some work to get your horse to walk through without crashing the whole thing down! Fun!


I now have this insane notion in my head to build something like that and work on my horses to get them to go through it! I like giving them more and more challenges, though I'm 99% sure that my two youngest would spend a whole five seconds being scared, the next five ignoring them in favor of grass, and then proceeding to eat the noodles. 
Obviously I shall be researching this EXCA for more weird obstacles I can be putting my horses through! :lol:

BlooBabe - If you'd just put up a picture of him without his age, I would have guessed maybe 20! No way does he even look over 30! :-o 
He sounds like an absolute doll.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

BlooBabe said:


> If Bloo has more than a few days off he stops eating and will lay down in his lean to of somewhere in the shade and he just loses all the life in him. I got my second horse to keep him company in the paddocks and to ride while he was retired but it's more like my 9 year old is retired because I don't ride him nearly as much as my old guy.
> 
> Here's Bloo before a trail, he even opened the gate in the background of the second picture to let me know it was time to go
> 
> ...


wow what a difference 
he loves his job


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Endiku said:


> Sadly both of our old gals passed away this year (R.I.P beautiful girls!) but they both worked right up through their late years.
> 
> One mare was named Pudding. She was just an old sorrel mare with no papers or anything, but we loved her to death. She was ridden from age three up into her twenty ninth year, when her artheritis started getting too severe and she began dropping weight rapidly. We had her euthenized last week and will sorely miss her.
> 
> ...


I am sorry for the loss of your girls


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

*My Magic Mia*

I leased a 36 year old horse for one my nieces for a year. He was pretty awesome. She loved him so much and it was the cutest thing watching them ride. He wasn't allowed to canter but as soon as she got on him and asked him for a trot he would always canter, she was constantly having to hold him back. Finally I made the owner watch (some people were telling her we were working him too hard) she couldn't stop laughing and said they can do whatever they want together and lets just leave them be. That old man would bend over backwards for that little girl, she misses him to this day. I am pretty sure i just heard that he is still being rode by the youngsters he is now 38.

I rescued my Mia last year when she was 27 I am very curious as too what she would be like now if she hadn't been nearly starved to death she is 28 and there is no slowing her down. She will jump anything out on trail and I mean anything she would jump the white line on the road if I let her it doesn't matter if she has me a 185lb rider on her back or a 40lb child. She quick and loves to race the other horses in group rides, we don't have to watch the trails we go down, I am shocked to say she keeps up with Magic while we are doing extreme trail training with only minor problems. No one ever believes she is as old as she is. Most of the time when one of the kids is riding her at the shows everyone thinks she's between 3-4. She can go all day without slowing down. Her downfalls are she has no teeth she can eat fresh grass but everything else has to be soaked. Last winter we almost lost her a couple times just not enough time to get the weight back on her that she needed, we are not sure how she is going to do this winter we are hoping she will be fine now that she is up to weight but we are prepared in case she isn't. Here are some pictures of her they really don't do her justice, I am always surprised by how old she looks in her pictures, when she is bouncing around you and acting like a 2 year old filly she very much looks the part. But well I guess some horses just photograph poorly.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

She looks absolutely amazing! Kudos for taking her in and staying with it. If you don't tell them how old they are ... they don't know!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the condolences. We do miss our girls dearly, but we are so grateful that we had so many years with both of them, and that both of them passed before beginning to suffer. It really is amazing to see an older horse thriving under the care of their children. I think that the only thing keeping Delriah going was the fact that she had a job, and that job was to love on and teach the kids. As soon as she realized that her body just couldnt meet those requirements, she kindly let us know, hung on for a few short months to wish us goodbye, and passed away in her sleep. She was a wonderful animal! So was Pudding. You'd never know that she'd never known the love of a child before we got her, she was so affectionate. They really were our babysitter horses. I would trust my life to either of them in a heartbeat.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

My BO's horse just had to be put down at 16. It's got me terrified. I've never really had to be around a horse when it's been put to sleep or when it's died. I'm still upset because this horse was so loyal and willing to please he performed as a top performing barrel horse. He was really sick with cancer and thickening in his heart walls but it was such a shock because he never let us know he was sick or even in pain. It was scary seeing it happen but I was asked to be there and I know she would do the same for me if I asked. I think she was trying to prepare me for what I might have to do so I can't really be mad. But it's got me so scared that I almost don't want to go to the barn for fear that it'll be the day I have to make the same call. And seeing the empty stall breaks my heart because one day all Bloo will be is an empty spot at someone's barn.


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

*Mia's story*

Bloobabe I am sorry for the loss of your friends horse. Loosing a horse is never easy and unexpected like that must have been really difficult. Last winter when I thought I was going to loose Mia I had her girls say goodbye to her. It was heart wrenching but it also prepared them and me for the day we will loose her. We have owned her for 1 year and she is already so ingrained in our family I know I am going to be at an utter loss without her. It is so scary thinking about it, but I can't live in it. I have to live with her now and in this day and this day she is doing great. 

I never get to talk about my Mia or what's happened to her. So I am going to share with the senior lovers about her. I hope nobody minds. The way I got Mia was rather odd. She was rescued by a neighbor for her kids. She went and saw her and didn't know how she was still alive and standing up. She was a 1 on the scale. They started feeding her and got her to a 2, when I was asked to step in. She had some training issues, was sweet but if they tried to sit on her she would buck them off or take off running. She wasn't being respectful of space. I didn't understand why they were trying to ride a horse that was emaciated but I agreed to do some training and recoup her at my house for a little while. As soon as she was brought over to my house the mother started looking for a new horse. 

Mia was so messed up that she had no muscle tone left, it was hard to get feed to stick to her without any muscle. When I made the choice to start lightly working her, (consulting with a vet) I nearly cried. She was so weak that on solid footing lunging when she would try to bend for the circle at a trot she would loose her footing and start to fall. Needless to say it was a rather emotional time for me. Slowly but surely she started to gain the muscle she needed. I learned that not only was she nearly starved to death, she was also abused. the scaring on her body tells it's own story. I did some research on her. Her first owner, had her until she was 16, and loved her dearly she had alzhemier, Mia was sold as a result of her having to go to a home. She was sold to a 4-H student and from there until she was 27 her life was absolute hell. She was beat for being high strung, or what was perceived as high strung. She was rode in gear that didn't fit, her mouth was so hard there is scaring on both sides of her face from being yanked around in bit with a chin strap, she has the scaring from the chin strap as well. When the girl retired from 4-H she was then pretty much left to rot for 3 years until they decided to sell her. She had one of the worse cases of thrush I have ever seen, she also had sores all over her from ill fitting winter blanket that was never even removed through the winter. Talk about a life. I know this kind of stuff happens but this is the first time I have ever seen it first hand and face to face. I made the choice to buy her after this the mother was talking about breeding her for a little Qurab baby. I just couldn't handle their lack of interest in her welfare anymore and wrote a check for far more then she was worth.

Right when we were going into fall she was about a 4. This winter was extreme to say the least. Mia rapidly started losing weight. I could not feed her enough to keep the weight on. It got to a day when my nieces came out to ride and I told them no she was too skinny. We went to check on her and that day she decided to give up. She wouldn't touch her food, we could barely get her to move one foot in front of the other. She gave me a look that said 'mom this is it.' Alyna my older niece looked at me tears falling down her face and said 'Well, at least she got her happy ending.' Both girls had their arms around her and she was blowing her goodbyes on their hair when I called my now husband to tell him, I needed to get the vet out to put her down. My husband no hesitation said 'Nope your mistaken, put her in my shop, I'll be damned if we are going to loose that horse before she's even had a chance.' 

I didn't have any hope of Mia surviving, but I listened to my husband we moved her into the shop, put the temp at 60 and waited. Within 24 hours Mia did a whole turn around. It was amazing She lived in there from January to March. Of course we would take her out to exercise twice a day with blankets the kids would even ride on her bareback over the blankets. I still can't believe our little miracle survived. 

Now Mia is up to weight and sassy as she can be. Alyna's favorite pastime with her is to race all the other kids in the neighborhood on their 6-10 year old's and swamp them on her 28 year old Arab. It's not even close it's a landslide every time. Mia's personality has done huge changes, she trusts us, and when I ride her she will go above and beyond for me every time. I would never have bought this 'old horse' on my own. If i had gone to look at her even if she was up to weight and in great shape I would have shook my head and walked away who wants a 28 year old horse? But she is my little angel and I wouldn't sell or give her up for anything.

I am posting some more pictures of her on bath day. Cause she is just too darn cute.

PS sorry for the long story I have never had a chance to tell anyone her story outside of family.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

We have a near 40 yr old( not positive) who i personally think should be retired do to his recent deterioration in spirit and health however he hasnt been ( bo's choice) but i also agree that the horse will tell you when its time to retire him, you just have to pay attention and ' listen' to them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stormylass (Jul 12, 2012)

i have a 30 horse tht until about 4 months ago,would give you the best, most interesting,fun ride ever!!!oh she was awsome, but as I said about 4 months ago she was not herself, and has continued to decline, I am sure she is ready (thereare other things) but she if giving me time to let go ! so yes they do tell you for sure.


----------



## stormylass (Jul 12, 2012)

MMMM I'm so sorry for your friend and you, there is nothing like losing a horse. Dog hurts cat hurts, but horse is to the soul. I'm sorry she had to make that decision,unfortunatly pretty much most of us will have to at some time. I t hurts, and you learn to accept it, but it is always there. So love your horses, TAKE CARE of them so you dont have to do something that could be prevented. And yes that empty stall really stings but as I said, this to shall pass. So go hug your baby tell him you love him and remember the other horse is FREE, no pain , no weakness, just beauty and pastures and all of our old horses waiting for us till its our time to meet up again.


----------



## RMHbaby (Jul 15, 2012)

My barn is filled with old horses. There are only 2 that are younger than their mid to late teens. Nearly all are still riding sound. Out of the four that are 25 years old and older, 3 out of 4 all still rideable. 
One 25 yo Standardbred mare is just used for trails and is completely sound
Then there is a 25 yo quarter horse gelding who was a rodeo horse his entire life and complete heavily in barrels and calf roping. He is still competitive and although he is in semi-retirement, I'm sure he would love to continue to work. Below is him last year when he was going through a bit of a rough patch. He is now looking great!








There are 2 mares that are nearly 29. One isn't sound for riding, but the other is very much and still enjoys going out on trails.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm loving all the oldies!

I just retired my boy this year at the age of 24. That is only because of a case of ringbone in one of his front legs. Without that he would still happily still jumping and barrel racing. I stopped pushing him in barrel racing about two years ago and let him choose his own pace. Then jumping was only as long as he wasn't sore after. Which he started getting sore after about 8 months ago and I stopped jumping. Then fully retired him about 4 months later. He still bucks and plays on turn out, he has his moments of energy and gallops around with the other horses. That is the main reason I don't ride much anymore (Maybe once every 2-3 weeks) in which case I hop on bareback and we go for a walk sometimes very short trots depending on if he is sore or not. He is so ready to prance and jump around that he ignores his own pain. I don't think he would ever tell me 'That hurts, I don't want to do it.' so I retired him for his own sake. 

Last Year at 23 yo









Playing Around, we mostly do trick training now.









Taking a nap.









I always believed that they will let you know when its time to retire (In the case that they are sound). Until then just be aware that they are seniors and keep enjoying life.


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

My old girl is estimated to be 20-21. She had a very tough life before me, and was rescued from a slaughter auction before I got her. My new vet thinks she's older than that, but I think its probably due to bad dental care/worming most of her life. She has PLE and had a case of chronic lyme disease we just took care of. The weight is coming back VERY slowly. She has allergies. And we don't trail ride if its too hot or humid. However, today we are going to a little fun show to do barrels, poles, etc. And she very much enjoys it! Her weight is a little low but my vet said as long as she's doing ok there's no reason not to take her. I've decided not to trail ride her if its over 80 degrees but we still will work at home and go do fun shows. And im sure she will tell me when she's had enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL. Lonesome, I didn't even like my old horse until he was 18! He was always such a jerk and until he settled down and matured a little bit he was horrible! I think at 20 or 21 your girl has lots of years left. Pictures?

I have a question for you all. What do you prefer to feed your old ones? I only fed Bart bermuda hay for many years. Only in the last year (he's 30) did I start give half flakes of alfalfa and I started him on Purina senior. (no molasses)


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Wait! Sorry! I meant NUTRENA senior. It's the one with no molasses. I think it's called Life Design.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This my oldest gal, a 1988 model. 
Affection:


















And Lady, 1989:



















And my baby, Que, who I paid $100 for out of the meat pen as a 23 year old. She passed away at 27.


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

Unfortunately she has PLE. So her health isn't that great. I wonder whether she has a year... or ten left. Its hard to say. Ill try to get a pic up. We ran barrels and poles and keyhole today. My internet is down so i'll have to try my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

So many beautiful pics of everyone's "mature" horses! My trainer bought her then three-year old daughter a bombproof 21 year old appy mare as her very first horse. Her daughter is now 15, & mare is now 33. She is 100% blind, and LOVES TO SHOW. Her daughter just rode her last weekend in a western pleasure-type of show (the equivalent of a basic walk/trot/canter type of show in western saddle and garb, (apologies for not being more well-versed on the name of such an event) & as usual, in a class of fifteen our so riders, her daughter took first place, with no one in the bleachers understanding why my trainer sat there with tears streaming down her face watching her daughter win...until she explained to some folks seated by her, "I just get very proud of my daughter AND Cherokee...did you know the mare is COMPLETELY blind?" People quickly understood how much trust must have been present between her daughter and her mare to ride in a ring filled with unfamiliar horses, in unfamiliar territory, while the mare cannot see a single thing...to me that speaks volumes on not only an older horse's desire to have a job to do, but also, the desire in the mare and her teenaged rider to work through the process together! Not to mention, wining first place! It's a lovely relationship, IMO. The mare is quite beautiful as well, and you'd never guess she was over 10. Shows what proper love, proper care, and an invigorating lifestyle can do to allow a horse to live on through advanced age and excel, even with a disability such as total blindness... :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lives2hope (Jul 12, 2012)

For Food Mia doesn't have much of any teeth left she can eat orchard grass and sometimes brome if it is truly brome w/o anything else. She can also eat grass. But her main diet is rice bran, beet pulp and alpha pellets all mixed together and soaked. She gets 1 1/2 foldgers cans of rice bran, 1 1/2 foldgers cans of Alpha pellets and 3/4 folgers can of beet pulp daily. She gets 2lbs of Equidae 2 daily and supplemented with Millenium Gold and vit E I use to also use glucosamine but it didn't make a difference with Mia one way or the other.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

:wink:


lives2hope said:


> For Food Mia doesn't have much of any teeth left she can eat orchard grass and sometimes brome if it is truly brome w/o anything else. She can also eat grass. But her main diet is rice bran, beet pulp and alpha pellets all mixed together and soaked. She gets 1 1/2 foldgers cans of rice bran, 1 1/2 foldgers cans of Alpha pellets and 3/4 folgers can of beet pulp daily. She gets 2lbs of Equidae 2 daily and supplemented with Millenium Gold and vit E I use to also use glucosamine but it didn't make a difference with Mia one way or the other.


I love seeing that you make what the owner of the rescue where I volunteer calls "a sloppy bucket" for your oldie but goodie!! 

So many older horses who lack teeth/ability to chew their food properly die, simply due to malnutrition, when they certainly don't have to!! It is horse moms and dads who take the little bit of extra time to learn what their geriatric/edentulous horses need to stay fit and healthy who are rewarded by having their horses by their sides long into "old age"...Awesome for you! :wink:

B2H :wave:


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

I bought my guy when he was 17, and I was concerned about getting an older horse so I talked to a lot of vets. They said 1) with the good nutrition and worming and vet care these days, "senior" really starts around 25 on average, and 2) assuming the horse is sound, the best thing you can possibly do for them is to keep them in work. Got to be sensible, they said, the horse needs longer to warm up/cool down as it ages, don't be working him hard when it's hot and sticky, don't work him for really long periods of time, and keep a close eye on for muscle and joint pain. Frequent, consistent work is what they said.

Some horses, of course, need to go out of work earlier than that, just like some people do. But you would NEVER know that my boy is not in his prime. He's hot, he's excited, he's willing. I don't let him jump because he's a retired show jumper and he's got some pretty stiff long-term wear on his front legs from that. He loves to jump, and I wish I could do that with him, but they vet said that it would mean putting him on bute. So we do dressage, to keep him flexible and strong.

There's an OTTB at my barn that is 36, and he's still going good. His rider canters him around in the ring and has a blast.


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)

Pictures of "Freckles". One vet estimates her to be 20-21. Another seems to think shes much older than that. When I got her she was "17" they said. My original vet that I had for two years was a waste of time and money. Freckles went down hill slowly, and finally I took matters into my own hands and found that she had a chronic lyme infection. When I finally found a vet that knew what they were doing, I switched immediately. She was treated for the lyme, and we found that she has PLE (protein losing entropathy), which basically is a malaborption problem. I unforunately dont have any pictures of what she looked like before she was treated, they are on my external harddrive, ill post them later. The important part here is that I worked my behind off trying to keep this horse alive in the worst times. She had double blankets in the winter, I would go out at 2 am, put them in the dryer and put them back on warm. I tried every trick in the book to get her to gain weight. she was wormed correctly, and all my vet said was shes fine, just feed her more. I finally forced them to take blood work on her, and thats when I switched vets. so... heres what she looks like now. she needs to rebuild some of her muscle, but it will be very very slow. at least at this point we have stopped it from getting worse.


----------



## LonesomeRanch (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Sadly both of our old gals passed away this year (R.I.P beautiful girls!) but they both worked right up through their late years.
> 
> One mare was named Pudding. She was just an old sorrel mare with no papers or anything, but we loved her to death. She was ridden from age three up into her twenty ninth year, when her artheritis started getting too severe and she began dropping weight rapidly. We had her euthenized last week and will sorely miss her.
> 
> ...


 HOLY COW! 50 years! whoah.. they were both beautiful


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

My boy gets high fat performance soft pellets, rice bran oil, vinegar, and a joint supplement and a timothy orchard grass mixed hay or soaked 50/50 cubes. He gets a LOT of fat in his diet with minimal protein because he's got a super high pepsin (the enzyme that digests protein in the stomach) level making him really sick with the normal high protein diets of senior horses. It took me months to solve that mystery, a few different vets (I'm a stickler for second and third opinions) and lots of tests.

I just switched vets and she refused to believe he wasn't a 15 year old because his teeth were so healthy. He's got almost all his teeth but I was told 2 were loose so I'm kind of babying him until they fall out or they need to be pulled by soaking his food a bit.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Bloo. If you don't mind my asking what high fat/low protein pellets do you use and what were his symptoms when he was double with the protein?


----------



## hannahfg (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a mare at my barn that is 41. We still ride her alright! and she loves it! we had no idea she was that old until we were told by the barn owner. She is very lively too!! loves to go out on a gallop or swim in the pond under saddle or not! Not going to stop riding her until she sais its time. She loves her job.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

^ wow that's great that she is still in suck good health. on the other side.. some horses wont tell you its time.. they will hide the pain.. to stay worked and feel 'wanted'


----------



## hannahfg (Jan 15, 2012)

this is goldy doing what she loves!!! she is 41 years old


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

she LOOKS GREAT FOR 41 holy moley! she is gorgeous


----------



## hannahfg (Jan 15, 2012)

*thanks!*

thank you! Yeah seeing old pictures of her she was definitely a looker back in the day!! she is a fox trotter. Apparently she has had 10 foals in her life time :shock:


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Blue said:


> Thanks Bloo. If you don't mind my asking what high fat/low protein pellets do you use and what were his symptoms when he was double with the protein?


This is going to be quite lengthy as I'm a total expert :wink:
It's called 'the black bag' it's 10-12% protein and 14-16% fat.

Normal senior feeds are between 14-18% protein and 2-10% fat and when I fed him one of those he would act like a sugar high child in a straight jacket, he'd quiver and flinch away from touches but he'd almost never move. When I'd take him out just to check him over and get him moving he'd walk like he had no control over his legs, collapsing in the back or wobbling around. There was also a lot of swelling in his legs but it wasn't hot. 

He's always been on 24 hour turn out so I thought he'd eaten some poisonous plant and it was neurological the way it presented itself but he was coherent and when I changed his feed to hay saver he was a completely different horse. I tried a few different senior feeds but every time I put him on one he'd revert back so my vet checked the brand's I'd used and she told me that his problem was that there was a lot more pepsin in his stomach than there should have been at his age, which was digesting the protein faster than his body could use it. The build up of it was poisoning him. 

He's a hard keeper so he was getting 4 qts of grain twice a day to keep the weight on but he dropped weight and I honestly thought I was going to have to put him down. I went through a few vets to see what the general consensus of his condition was but none of them said they same thing and nothing any of the suggested helped until I went to my current vet. 

Now he gets 1 qt of grain twice a day and rice bran oil, which is a fat supplement, to compensate for the lack of grain. He essentially gets all his energy now from fat now. I also have to watch out about what kind of hay I give him, he can't have alfalfa or clover hay but I've found that timothy, orchard grass, Bermuda grass or mixes of the three are fine on most occasions.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmmmm... Very interesting Bloo. I'm going to check on some things that I've been feeding. I've tried Purina Equine Sr. (which everyone swears by) and had horrible experience. Now I am trying Nutrena Sr. which has not molasses. So... a little history.

Bart came to me an a$$hole! He started out a stallion owned by a young girl who wanted to show. She couldn't handle him, so their vet said you need to geld him. However this girls father really liked the look of the crested neck, and lifted tail... you get my drift. So, the vet (moron) says well we can keep that but make his behavior milder. Right. So they proud cut him at 8 yrs old. The girl still couldn't handle him so they started trying more and more severe bits. You can imagine where that went. The father finally gave up and sold him to my sister in law. She rode him once or twice around the block and then said her knees were so bad she just couldn't anymore. Result: backyard pet for 4 years.

When she heard that I was looking for a horse and what my budget was she need X amount of dollars and the deal was done. I acquired a horse that ruled the roost and was about 150 lbs overweight. I started playing around with bits and as it turned out his mouth was so soft we had to go to a hackamore until we got his weight where it should be, then started all over again. Many falls and broken bones (mine) and somebody told me about bermuda hay. I immediately switched to straight bermuda. No alfalfa, no grain, light colt snaffle bit, better saddle fit, etc. The list of changes was endless. Ok. Move up a couple of years. Turns out the big goober is gaited! Who knew! Still a handful, but I started going to all kinds of clinics and learning stuff. It helped. Turns out he's the best flippin' horse in the world and I love him to death. Ok. Flash forward 20 yrs. He's now about 30 years old. I still ride him, but selectively. I've entered in EXCA and he does well. 

Whew! Now my questions. He's just beginning show a little age. In fact people have guessed his age at about 15yrs. I've added a little alfalfa, but that just doesn't seem to be doing what he needs. So, I bought this Nutrena Sr to see what affect it may have on him. I don't like the idea of all that sugar in some of the feeds. Not only is it just not good for them, but he's one of those unfortunate horses that naturally draws flys and sugar ain't helpin'. It's only been about a week, and the weather here has been so crappy that I haven't been able to ride to see how he's feeling. But, the Nutrena Sr. says it has joint supplements in it. So, you say you're using grain. What kind? I can get almost anything, but not being an expert the wide array of choices can be confusing. I actually have about 2 square inches of natural bermuda pasture that he and my mare are allowed on for about 1-1/2 to 2 hrs a day, but that's only this time of year. We have very hard winters so in the fall I need to start building resistance to the cold.

Whew, (breath) is there something else I should try? I prefer to try something new for 3 to 4 weeks but any suggestions at all are appreciated. I have a horrible memory (15 yrs as a stay-at-home-mom) but I do have a little common sense. And, having Bart for almost 20 yrs now I know him pretty well. Ok, my fingers are tired! Again, input? Or am I doing ok for now?


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Blue, first thing I can't resist, he's absolutely gorgeous! Is he a morgan? If you hadn't said he was gelded I would still be thinking he's a stallion, he's just got that pretty manly horse thing going for him. 

How are his teeth? If he's not chewing as well as he could then the grain isn't getting digested properly thus the nutrients aren't getting absorbed. 

Also another long one. I've got quite a bit to say about older horses. 


I recommend extra fat to almost everyone but that's a really biased opinion. If it's weight you're worried about adding fat to his diet will do just that. When I figured out what grain I was going to use I started playing with supplements. I also use them for a few weeks then assess what changes I've noticed and if I've noticed an improvement then I keep it. When I started using the rice oil it took only a week before I noticed weight gain and in 6 weeks he had gained all of his lot weight back.  

Older horses  *usually *need the extra protein as the age to keep their energy up. Grain companies also add sugars or carbs to help maintain energy and weight. The kicker is most Sr feeds haven't changed in the past century or longer. There have been a few more minerals added and feeding ratios adjusted but they are still made for horses that die at 25-30 or can't be worked in their old age. There is enough whatever in it to keep a horse maintained for an easy life for a few years. Now days with all the technology and vet care we have access to horses are living longer and the Sr years start later. But we are still advised to start Sr. feed at 20. Because not all horses are dead at 30 anymore, feeds usually need to be adjusted. Bloo is a special case and needs different food for a different reason, but I usually recommend that people feed their horse for what they're doing with it. If the horse is a senior out in a paddock with no work done and slowly declining then a senior feed is great for them. On the other hand, if you've got a 35 year old horse that is still showing and being ridden on a regular basis then they need a food to compensate for the extra work or then need to be fed more of whatever food they're getting or have supplements added. I run barrels with Bloo every few weekends and show a few times in the summer, I trail ride him 2-3 times a week so a feed that is meant for a horse that doesn't get ridden and doesn't do anything won't cut it for his work load. I guess what I'm saying is that age is just a number even with horses, there is a stigma out there that a 20+ year old horse is old and needs to be treated that way. Getting rather ranty so I'll stop.

What happened to my horse was an extreme case of a rare defect. I asked five different vets what I should do before I got an answer that actually helped and Bloo was VERY sick by that time. Sick to the point that I'd started my goodbyes and called the fifth vet (one with an equine cemetery not for a fifth oppinion) to set a date for a few days later. If she hadn't asked about the situation I would have put him down. So I also always advise people to talk to their vets, and any other vet they can contact. Chances are one of them is bound to be an expert in the area you are concerned with or at least have more knowledge than others. My first vet was amazing in the knowledge of neurological disorders but knew little about digestive enzymes beyond what you can get in any vet book out there. It also doesn't hurt to gather that you can for the future. Grrr getting ranty again, my apologies. 


And to back myself up a little bit so I'm not attacked for spewing straight bs, I grew up around hundreds of horses. As a child I would shadow the vet that took care of 80 of the horses my dad helped care for and I would ask questions about everything until the vet couldn't handle me and would yell at me to leave, then I would go find another vet on property and bother that one. I went to school to be specifically an equine vet and although I didn't graduate, due to my own personal reasons, I gained enough knowledge to work the jobs I do and offer advise when asked. Google is also my best friend. I've spent hours talking to people, going through my textbooks, and googling things if I'm not 100% sure on something.


----------



## binkac (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Blue and Bloo, I agree with Bloo - high protein and fat. I have two "oldies" now (26 and 16) and had a previous one who died in 2008 at the age of 28 - totally unexpectedly. I haven't had much luck with senior feed and the regular sweet feed is so high in sugar; I had to feed so much of it to my 26 yr old that she stopped eating all her hay - yuck, and my TB turned crazy!
I tried a ration balancer, but its not for horses who need fat - bad option for my guys. I hunted around and found a low starch, low sugar, high protein, high fat, lots of multi vit and AA, high in Biotin (for my TBs feet) and to boot had a significant amount of joint supplement and MSM and did I mention pro and pre-biotics. Pretty much everything I was looking for - and no extra supplements. It is reasonably priced and the horses love it and actually lick their bowls. 
I have tried Nutrina, but found that although the horses like it, the new feed has more "groceries" in it and the bags are cheaper then Nutrina. Additionally, I don't need to feed lots of it - around 3lbs per horse/day (bag recommends 5-7lbs). The horses are 1100 and 1200lb and I would still like to see another 50lbs - I like mine at a body condition of 6. I feed about 16 and 18lbs of 1st cut orchard/alfalfa mix hay and 1 hour pasture turn out. I like it, they are still gaining the weight back from my bad decission to try a ration balancer and are looking much better.

This is a link to what I feed, but they have many other feed options as well.
Kalm Performer GC Plus


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow! Thanks Bloo and Bink'. So much great info. Yes,he's 1/2 morgan and 1/2 QH. What is stilled called the original cavalry morgan around here. In his younger days he had awesome stamina. And when I say younger I mean up until about 26 years old we were still climbing mountains. Here's what I'm going to do for now. The Nutrena that I bought doesn't seem to be doing any actual harm and may even be helping a little bit. (need to go job hunting today so no ride until this evening) It is expensive however. Since Bart has always been such and easy keeper, and after reading what's been posted here, I'm going to try a whole new tack. In earlier years if he so much as looked at the neighbors pasture all day he'd gain weight. Some of that tendency is still with him. Since our summers are extremely hot and humid I prefer that he be a little leaner in the summer but allow him to gain some for our cold winters. So, here's another question. Just what is the protein makeup of alfalfa? If I feed him too much, he starts getting a little hyper, but his muscle tone looks good. I honestly feel like I'm over thinking this and should just go back to KEEP IT SIMPLE. I've tried dry c.o.b., but the corn in it isn't what we need. Would I be well off to mix my own oats and barley and just add a quality vitamin supplement. His teeth look good. I am going to have them checked soon for floating, same with my mare, but there is no quiding or unusual grinding going on so I don't think it's time to start soaking anything. And anyway, he doesn't seem to be lacking in actual nutrient absorption. I guess what I'm interested in is giving him (and me) the best possible quality of life for his remaining years.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Alfalfa is usually between 14-18% protein. Around here we call it rocket fuel because the high protein does give most horses tons of extra energy. 

Oats are good, I like using then but I like whole oats better then rolled or crimped. I doubt there's really much of a difference nutritionally but I feel like it's nutritionally better whole, as I said it's probably just me. Rolled or crimped oats are good for soaking though because they will absorb some of the water and soften. 
I don't know much about barley, it doesn't grow or sell well around where I am. I know it's hard and needs to be crushed before being fed and is usually given with molasses or shredded sugar beet because horses don't like the taste but that's the extent of my knowledge on the topic. 
I've heard of people using them mixed with good results though I've never used them both myself. There is a good level of fat protein and fiber in the mix so I don't see how it would hinder him.

I'm a diy girl so I pretty much live by trial and error. I'll try anything within reason to better the quality of my horse's life and encourage others to do the same.


----------



## binkac (Feb 6, 2012)

I've tried both whole and rolled oats neither really worked for my guys, but lots of people swear by them.

Don't have any info on Barley - sorry.

When I lived in California, the only hay we could get was alfalfa. It is higher in protein and calcium which can through off that calciumhosphorus ratio but we used to cut it with wheat straw, if we could find that; grass hay wasn't available where I was. If you don't feed it exclusively and just give it as a snack, maybe a flake a day to put a little more on him for winter shouldn't make him crazy.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

binkac said:


> If you don't feed it exclusively and just give it as a snack, maybe a flake a day to put a little more on him for winter shouldn't make him crazy.


I was thinking along those lines as well. My mare gets a heavier ratio of alfalfa to bermuda, but she's half draft and burns it up just standing there. Bart is morgan/qtr so I think he actually produces his own protein! Ah well. For the price of the Nutrena, so far I'm not that impressed. I will do some research on barley and try to go a more natural route.

Thanks you guys, for all your input. If you think of anything else, sing out.


----------

